# 270Bh No More.....



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I was in the middle of getting my MODS done when I went to my local dealer for something or the other. Didn't fin what I needed but found what I wanted. A bunkhouse trailer with doors on my bedroom and a separate room for my boys!! The main living area is huge!!!! Although I am sad to be leaving my trusty tried and true Outback 270bh at the dealer. I am stoaked to be the proud owner of a LT308BHS from Open Range.

While they are owned by Jayco now and I feel Jayco floors are C R A P. My unit was built early enough on that I do not believe they could have made changes to production. She was built in March.

Thank you all for your time and help. a lot of my questions were answered with out me having to ask because others had the same issue or question. Gilligan keep plugging away buddy, these are great units. Thank you all again. I'll see yall on the road and will still be in here looking for ideas and help. Watch for me on the roads my handle will stay the same just will be on the back of a Open range now. HAPPY CAMPING


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!! Post some pictures when you get it home.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

That's the same reason my wife and I made the switch from our 270BH to the 301BQ last fall. We wanted a separate bunk room for the kids and loved the rear master bedroom. Enjoy your new Open Range!


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Photos will be coming real soon. so far I am amazed at the quality of the unit. It has LED's in the awning roller. Cool stuff! The kids have already taken to it even though my 2y/o cried his eyes out when the 270bh rolled away on the back of a tractor to the cleaning area to be prepped for resale.

I cannot wait to get it out First trip is to Maddox family campground on Chincoteague island in Virginia the weekend of September 5th and second trip to Tall pines Harbor October 11th weekend for a relaxing get away with some friend who work some national events with me. It will also be at the dover nascar event so I can get some side money made while working with good friends.

PS im looking for people to meet along the ways of our new travels. If you camp on Maryland's eastern shore, Virginia's eastern shore, or in Delaware send me a message before you go I might be there!!!


----------

